# gamehide h15 suit



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Any here familiar with the gamehide h15 suit? It is made with mossy oak breakup "hush hide" fabric. I`ve seen it on E-Bay and I`m wondering if it`s any good.
Thanks in advance,, G


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have not heard any reports on it, but will keep my ears open.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Never heard of it Yd but Mossy Oak wouldnt allow the use of their camo on a bad product I wouldnt think. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------

